# NGD: Blackmachine B7



## kruneh (Jun 26, 2012)

Here it is, lets be civil 
Very happy to be the owner of this, loud and resonant, cutting through like nothing else.
Not the best pics, but the sun was on the verge of waving good bye, and I´ve only had it for a few hours.
Me going to bed, you looking at pics 

PS: No guitar was harmed during this photo shoot, so no worries 


The golden shot:










































And a really nice case, Scott Dixon I believe:


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 26, 2012)

Seriously almost puked with jealousy!!!

FUUUUUUUUU!!!

VHNGD!! That thing is just too awesome.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 26, 2012)

i trust the grime I left on her has been removed by now? 

Happy NGD - that axe is very similar to mine in terms of tone and feel, and she's lovely to boot!


----------



## Moonfridge (Jun 26, 2012)

So beautiful man. Congrats! That's a great view aswell, where is it?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 26, 2012)

Even though I have one...holy shit Im jealous. Congrats!!! GAS GAS GAS for more Blackmachines  

By the way, you live in one of the most beautiful places on earth. Nice pics


----------



## AndreasD (Jun 26, 2012)

Simply amazing. Pickups?


----------



## Hauschild (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow! Congrats, that is amazing!


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 26, 2012)

jealous doesn't even come to describing how i feel....


----------



## cap-tan (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my...WANT NOW.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh yes. I'm jelly.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 26, 2012)

DAMN !!


----------



## jbard (Jun 26, 2012)

Classy!


----------



## BlackLabelFrank (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy NGD..great axe


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 26, 2012)

Killer BM! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jun 26, 2012)

ohmadayz

That is amongst the most sex-able guitars ever witnessed. I'm GAS-ing so hard right now I'm gonna make fossil fuels obeslete.


----------



## mortbopet (Jun 26, 2012)

happy NGD! must be amazing to own a blackmachine


----------



## ryanscott6 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn... Just got over my "I muzt aquyre Blackmachinzeszz" syndrome. Well actually, I never really got over that...


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 26, 2012)

How did you even?


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow happy NGD! that BM sounds familiar to me...


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to lick it.


----------



## vinniemallet (Jun 26, 2012)

PERFECTION!


----------



## Grack (Jun 26, 2012)

One day, maybe one day, I too could be the proud owner of a blackmachine.....

Until then, I'll sit here and be jealous


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck. Me. O_O

EDIT: Just put those pics in my spank bank.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice score


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 26, 2012)

Calling dibs. 

Ha congrats man, must feel good to have a BM in your home. 






















But seriously dibs.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jun 26, 2012)

doesnt get much better than this!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to say, that is the most disgusting thing I've ever seen. Hideous really. I bet it smells bad too. Tell you what, if you pay shipping I'll take it off your hands for you.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 26, 2012)

ID NEVER GIG WITH IT ID BE TOO AFRAID!

HNGD. One of the better looking Blackmachines I've seen. Congrats.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my, look what we have here!


----------



## Koop (Jun 26, 2012)

Those outdoor pictures pictures make me extremely happy. That B7 and the mountainous background is so beautiful....


----------



## themike (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats on the guitar, shes gorgeous! So is your view, holy cow!

Mind me asking what allowed Doug to choose you over other potential buyers? I know he takes a bunch of factors into consideration...


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 26, 2012)

Where in Norway? And when will you be out of the house?


----------



## traditional (Jun 26, 2012)

I opened this thread thinking "Yeah, another BM thread, time to be jealous." in a mediocre kind of tone. 
Then your guitar showed up, and I lost my shit. IMO, best looking BM I've ever seen.


----------



## skeels (Jun 26, 2012)

You have a Blackmachine and that's what -I the view from your back porch?

Man, I live in Hell...


----------



## narad (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats! Any advice to the plebs in line fighting for the next one?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 27, 2012)

That guitar plays like nothing else and your pics are just epic. What can I ask for more?  Enjoy it!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!

Is this the twin to Fred's B7, the one Doug was originally going to keep for himself?


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice man, HNGD!

and a very nice place to live, love that scenery on the background of the 1st pic


----------



## hairychris (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the club! 

Scenery jealousness here though.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 27, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is this the twin to Fred's B7, the one Doug was originally going to keep for himself?



Not a twin aesthetically, but they sound almost identical from what I can remember. Huge fat midrange with extreme clarity and a very musical high register.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 27, 2012)

FU! Fjellape! Give me your address! I want one of these so bad!!!

Happy NGD. Stunning pics man.


----------



## fps (Jun 27, 2012)

Crazy nice. What bridge does it have on it?


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 27, 2012)

I played this guitar at Dougs.... it is ridiculously good. Literally perfect.

Hopefully if I keep asking then Doug will make me one!


----------



## Sikor (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!

I think Blackmachines look the best as 7-stringers


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Quite possibly the best looking 7 he's ever done.

Congrats!


----------



## t0ad (Jun 27, 2012)

That's just stunning!  You're a very lucky man.

But how did that happen though? I was under the (obviously erroneous) impression that Doug had taken a break from building guitars since 2010. What happened there?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 27, 2012)

So jealous!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 27, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is this the twin to Fred's B7, the one Doug was originally going to keep for himself?



Yes. They were built simultaneously, and my neck was originally on that one and viceversa originally.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jun 27, 2012)

Just... WOW! I love it!


----------



## AVH (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks very nice.


----------



## kruneh (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the nice comments.
I´m just the happy owner, my compliments to Doug for such a beautiful instrument.
As usual certain things are impossible to catch on camera, it really looks awesome in person, somewhat darker than in the pics, and the top has a really cool vibe to it.
I played for a few minutes just after unpacking, then suddenly realized that it has side dots only at the 7th and 12th fret. Just like the face dots on Quinny/leonardo7 B7. I could surely want a few more dots there, but it works somehow.
Obviously I´m pretty stoked about being able to pick up this any time I want, so no need to call dibs 





Fred the Shred said:


> i trust the grime I left on her has been removed by now?
> 
> Happy NGD - that axe is very similar to mine in terms of tone and feel, and she's lovely to boot!



Oh, there´s grime and sweat from quite a few people here, it got that special ss.org mojo 



Moonfridge said:


> So beautiful man. Congrats! That's a great view aswell, where is it?



Thanks, Norway is the place 




AndreasD said:


> Simply amazing. Pickups?



BKP Aftermath.



Ulvhedin said:


> Where in Norway? And when will you be out of the house?



Valdres, and the door is never locked 



fps said:


> Crazy nice. What bridge does it have on it?



That is invidual saddles from ABM.



Dendroaspis said:


> That looks very nice.



If anything is up, you´re my choice Allen


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me know if anything is up, so I can pay Allen a visit 

Would love to see it IRL as spalt always looks waaaay better in person


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh man these guitars are straight up legendary, and with that hannes bridge 

I don't understand people who's dream guitar ISNT a blackmachine


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 27, 2012)

I love that he pre-intonated it with the bridge placement. That's gotta open up some possibilities with string gauges from hell.



PyramidSmasher said:


> Oh man these guitars are straight up legendary, and with that hannes bridge


They're ABM singles, not a Hannes. Is there even a Hannes 7?


PyramidSmasher said:


> I don't understand people who's dream guitar ISNT a blackmachine


Well, the headstock for one...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 27, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> They're ABM singles, not a Hannes. Is there even a Hannes 7?


Not to the public. Some luthiers have been given some or access to 7 version. Only one I know off the top of my head is Darren from Decibel.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Not to the public. Some luthiers have been given some or access to 7 version. Only one I know off the top of my head is Darren from Decibel.



They haven't been "given access". The guys that have made them got permission and milled their own back pieces for seven strings.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 27, 2012)

technomancer said:


> They haven't been "given access". The guys that have made them got permission and milled their own back pieces for seven strings.


Ahh really? Shit. Apologizes to all for the false information and to the builders who have been given permission.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jun 28, 2012)

sexy! can i ask you how much was it?


----------



## Soilent1 (Jun 28, 2012)

For me these are the Carl Thompson of the guitar world! Amazing Guitar my friend! Question...does Doug ever do these with tremolos?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 28, 2012)

He doesn't, to the best of my knowledge - he really hates the impact on tone.


----------



## narad (Jun 28, 2012)

DjentDjentlalala said:


> sexy! can i ask you how much was it?



"More than you can afford, pal: Blackmachine. Krrrrangg...Krrrranggg..."


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 28, 2012)

Sacred crap, I want one of those!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 28, 2012)

I read a post a few years ago where someone asked Doug and he said a tremolo won't fit into the body because of how thin they are.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I read a post a few years ago where someone asked Doug and he said a tremolo won't fit into the body because of how thin they are.



Was just about to point this out


----------



## Soilent1 (Jun 28, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Was just about to point this out



That is where a Kahler or Gotoh style tremolo comes into play. Just noticed this... why is the control cavity and that big ass plate on the back not recessed and the screws counter sunk? It's not that thin is it?


----------



## Najka (Jun 29, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my God!!!


----------



## Tuned2F (Jun 29, 2012)

If you put it on the grass again i'm gonna steal it and say you threw it away!

great looking guitar. I wish I played well enough to justify buying something that nice.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 30, 2012)

*Plane tickets to Norway: Check.
*Car rental: Check
*Extra License Plates: Check
*Fake ID: Check
*Lockpick set: Check
*.44 Magnum: Check

It shall be mine 

 Congrats dude! If I ever get anywhere near Norway, I'll have to hit you up and chill so I can check this fucking monster out!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2012)

haha pics dont work


----------



## kruneh (Jun 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> haha pics dont work



Sorry, but I can´t afford a Pro account at the moment


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2012)

kruneh said:


> Sorry, but I can´t afford a Pro account at the moment





Kruneh meme:


"Spends 10k on a guitar"

"Can't afford to host images"


----------



## kruneh (Jun 30, 2012)

So, now I got a pro account, only for you Stealthy.
I´ll even threw in a few extra pics here for you


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2012)

It's just too damn beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## kruneh (Jun 30, 2012)

Soilent1 said:


> That is where a Kahler or Gotoh style tremolo comes into play. Just noticed this... why is the control cavity and that big ass plate on the back not recessed and the screws counter sunk? It's not that thin is it?



I just checked, and you could possibly recess the cavity cover, but it´s a really tight fit for the switch.
I guess it´s just a matter of Dougs idea, or concept if you want, as the logo plate is recessed and bound in rosewood (or possibly macassar ebony).
The metal plate has kind of an industrial look to it, so I think non recessed screws looks cool, making it a tad rougher visually.

For the record, none of them has any impact when playing, you don´t feel them at all.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jun 30, 2012)

Incredible! HNGD!  


The pics look great, the first one has some great landscapes in the background too, or as you might say "typical" norweigan landscape


----------



## hairychris (Jul 1, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> He doesn't, to the best of my knowledge - he really hates the impact on tone.



He has/had a custom block milled for a Floyd Rose that he wanted to load into a guitar at some point. That never happened AFAIK.


----------



## t0ad (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll try again: HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THIS?? Were you on the list since before 2011, before he stopped taking orders? Are you a member of Periphery in disguise?

Man this is so beautiful!


----------



## kruneh (Jul 4, 2012)

t0ad said:


> I'll try again: HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THIS?? Were you on the list since before 2011, before he stopped taking orders? Are you a member of Periphery in disguise?
> 
> Man this is so beautiful!



Hi there, sorry..

I bought this directly from Doug, it´s the one that he listed on his site back in april.
He originally made it for himself, that´s why it has side dots only on the 7th and 12th fret.
I was not on the list. I don´t know anything about future plans for Blackmachine, but I doubt we will see any major increase in production.
I am very grateful towards Doug for this guitar, an absolutely amazing instrument.
How I got it? Dunno, but I´m a nice guy I guess


----------



## t0ad (Jul 5, 2012)

Well that's good to hear cause I too am a nice guy so I still have chance to land one as well 

Anyway, congrats again, dude! I'm doubly jealous. It's been a couple years now since I felt like leaving the least metal country in the western world to move to Scandinavia; and damnit I'm now convinced the land of Leprous, Circus Maximus, Keep Of Kalessin, Ihsahn and now this kind of beauty (amazing spalted maple topped BMs on equally amazing scenery) is totally worth a Breivik once in a while!


----------



## GXPO (Jul 5, 2012)

You know, I don't really need to play one, I've got guitars that I like, this wouldn't make me a better player.. But I just need one in the room, just on a stand while I practice, just to inspire me. Maybe some blackmachine posters or something?? 

That is just georgous though. HNFGD friend


----------



## stonevibe (Jul 6, 2012)

Great guitars I only found out the last year that Doug is a guy I used to skateboard with when we were kids. He was a BMX master and could pull any trick and listened to Kreator all the time.

I played his first ever 'pink' super Strat with gauge 8 strings and a scalloped neck! Lol

He make amazing instruments now though.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks amazing. Congrats.  I hope to one day own one of these. Or at least play one. They are seriously art.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 6, 2012)

hairychris said:


> He has/had a custom block milled for a Floyd Rose that he wanted to load into a guitar at some point. That never happened AFAIK.



Can't remember who nagged him endlessly for that! Haha! 



kruneh said:


> Hi there, sorry..
> 
> I bought this directly from Doug, it´s the one that he listed on his site back in april.
> He originally made it for himself, that´s why it has side dots only on the 7th and 12th fret.
> ...



There will be an increase in production as Doug has contracted a company to do some CNC routing so that he doesn't need to do all the shaping by hand.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 6, 2012)

^ awesome, thats great news! not that i have any hope of owning one, but i look forward to perving over more NGD's


----------

